# @TrolleyDave



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

You'll like this band I reckon:


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 2, 2010)

What is this twitter? Sending private threads to people?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> What is this twitter? Sending private threads to people?


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 2, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> What is this twitter? Sending private threads to people?



Its for TrolleyDave, anything for him can break all rules, because he rules so, so much. i love u trolley


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 2, 2010)

@hadrian , what is this long thick thing of yours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

.

in your avatar i mean


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 2, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> @hadrian , what is this long thick thing of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a cactus (I think) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






why are attachments enabled in this section?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> You'll like this band I reckon:
> 
> Fuck yes Hadrian mate!
> 
> ...



I feel like a Big Brother celebrity now!  Maybe I should start a fan club?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

They live in Southend and you see them wander around here.  I've seen them in the local pubs but that was before they released their last album which outshines their first by a million miles.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

So if I can only afford one album the latest is the one to get?  I can always download the others if I can find copies.  They just as good live?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So if I can only afford one album the latest is the one to get?  I can always download the others if I can find copies.  They just as good live?


The first album is ok just not worth buying.  There are a few songs worth listening to so pirate it.

Live, well they were better then on record and have a good energy really worth watching but as I said this was before I they released the second album, pretty much everyone thinks the same.  Could be better live now.  All the songs I posted were from Primary Colours.

Also dunno ifyou ever watched it but they were the band on The Mighty Boosh that Vince joined.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, I watched the Mighty Boosh episodes not long ago!  I'll have to rewatch the one where he joins the band now.  The only one I can think of at the mo is the one with Johnny Two Hats.  I'll download the first album then, I'll order Primary Colours.  As I've said many times you have top taste in music good sir!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Stuff from first album, more punky:











I have to say for some reason I am enjoying these songs more nowadays, been a couple of years since I listened to the first album.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice, I never new you lived near Southend

good band


----------

